

Next Hacker News DC Meetup on Thursday, April 21st - RKlophaus
http://meetup.hackernewsdc.org/events/17147276/

======
iamelgringo
Keep kicking ass, Rusty. (The HN DC group is awesome. If you're in the area,
you should go).

------
dsandrowitz
Mmmm...delicious appetizers.

------
MichaelRihani
Looking forward to the event! This will be my first time

------
rajdeepj
Looking forward to meeting like minded techies!

